# Tying Vise reccomendations



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I need a new vise and was wondering what are some good brands. I've seen the apex's and griffins, but they are a little pricey. Anything $50 and under? I believe ebay has a few selections. I saw a Corona, Mastex, and a Crown vise. I need a C clamp with nice big jaws.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know if you would be interested but I have a Renzetti traveler vise with a "c" clamp. It is several years old and doesn't have the cam action on the jaws, just a knurled knob for gripping the hook. Does ok up to about a 4/0 hook but above that it is a little dicey holding the hook. So not what you want for tying cobia jigs. If you are interested just pm me. I figure fifty dollars would be fair. Can't believe how much vises are going for these days. That Apex you mentioned is supposed to hold up to a 7/0 hook. The regal vises used to be a great value but no more.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine is several years old too, so I would just like to get a brand new or slightly used one. Those apex's are nice but man are they expensive!:reallycrying


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

YA MIGHT TRY THE OLD STANDARD. Thompson vises not expensive and they work great. Been tying on mine with NO problems for many years.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I checked out Thompson vises and found the Pro Vise series & model A. I couldn't find any specs on them at all. Do you know if they can rotate the fly and what hook sizes can they fit.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I was looking at some recently too. They are expensive!The vise gripzip tied to the desk lamp isn't cutting it anymore. I really want a rotary vise.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine is a rotary vise and it does come in handy. The jaws just have a horrible grip to them.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Does it just turn so you can tie on more material, or does it have bearings and spin quickly? You can tie much faster by holding the bobbin and one place and spinning the fly or jig around.


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

I have a renzetti traveler and I love it. I am normally tying 2/0, 1/0 and small trout flies. It is a rotary vise that allows easy access to the whole fly. Not having to turn the whole vise makes it a lot easier to see if you messed up or not. You can also adjust the clamps depending on the size hook your using. They make good christmas presents from family that can spare that kind of money. Hope this helps.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Why not make your own rotary vise? You may have the necessary material at hand but, if you don't, $5 should do it. If anybody is interested, I'll show you one I made and how to make it.

Most folks buy a bunch of fly tying stuff and tie a couple of dozen flies then lose interest. Fly tying needn't be expensive. You can buy most anything you need at a good craft store.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

I just learned to tie my first fly and need a vice a $5 homemade vice may fit the bill.


----------

